# More cuteness!



## robert@fm (May 27, 2012)

Before Pubcats, there was Cats That Look Like Hitler! 

Wonderful pics always, although I think that number 7325 looks more like Marx than Hitler. 

I refer, of course, to Groucho Marx.


----------



## robert@fm (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2012)

what a *cat*astrophe


----------



## RachelT (May 28, 2012)

I think he looks like the great belgian detective, Hercule Poirot.... I would so call that cat Hercule....


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hitler kitten!


----------

